# 3 Dollars And Five Minutes



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Here Is My Newest Homemade Shooter.It Is Made From A Wingnut, A Bolt, And A Few Drops Of Super Glue. It Is Almost 6" Long, The Fork Gap Is 1", And I Believe It Is Steel. It Is Ugly, But It Is Very Functional. I Would Recommend Something Similar To People Who Want To Learn How To Shoot A PFS, But Don't Want To Harm A Nice Frame With Forkhits.










Banded Up With Office Depot Extra Wide And Long Rubber Bands, And An Amazing Leon13 Pouch.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Great idea man!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is so cool.


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheap and effective mate, well done!


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

Great idea, very ingenious! Though I never "got" those pickle fork shooters, particularly how to use them as opposed to a normal slingshot.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

cool!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Brilliant! That's about as simple (and tough) as it gets.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muy ingenioso ,la mente es terrible amigo.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice McGuyver slingshot


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha ha so cool !
every day something new to learn smart !!!
Cheers


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice one!

I would have countered the wingnut with a standard nut instead of superglue tho.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice, I'm going to have to make a spin off that.


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

Creative!


----------



## aidy (May 15, 2014)

I like it think I am going to learn a lot hear


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

If you skipped the super glue part and left the wing nut to rotate wouldnt it be about the same as the rotating fork slingers peeps have been making lately?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Greavous said:


> If you skipped the super glue part and left the wing nut to rotate wouldnt it be about the same as the rotating fork slingers peeps have been making lately?


Yay! Good idea!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Greavous said:


> If you skipped the super glue part and left the wing nut to rotate wouldnt it be about the same as the rotating fork slingers peeps have been making lately?


So I tried it. Ran into the same problem Parnell had on his RH slinger. Under pressure it didn't want to turn because the bands Aren't behind the rotation pivot.

Worth a try.

Lathed down a button head screw and used a lock nut to hold the wingnut in place. The wingnut threads were drilled out so it would rotate. I also rounded the tips.

Shoots ok.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

D.Nelson said:


> Great idea man!


Thank You Very Much! Once You Are On Here Long Enough You See A Slingshot In Everything



PorkChopSling said:


> Nice!


Thanks! I'm Glad You Like It!



NaturalFork said:


> That is so cool.


Thanks For The Lovely Comment, I'm Surprised How Many People Like This Idea. Who Would've Known!



Longers7 said:


> Cheap and effective mate, well done!


It Hurts Your Targets, But Not Your Wallet! 



Mike The Spike said:


> Great idea, very ingenious! Though I never "got" those pickle fork shooters, particularly how to use them as opposed to a normal slingshot.


They Are Just Nice Little Pocketable Shooters That Are Fun To Shoot. Personally, I Find Them More Accurate. Check Out All The Info On Here And Try One Out!



jazz said:


> cool!


Thanks Man!



TSM said:


> Brilliant! That's about as simple (and tough) as it gets.


That Was My Goal With This. Something Anyone Could Have Anywhere They Go!



alfshooter said:


> Muy ingenioso ,la mente es terrible amigo.
> 
> Cheers .... Alf


Sí, Pero La Mente Es Un Amigo Que Puedes Confinar. ¡Gracias!



Dead Bunny said:


> very nice McGuyver slingshot


Thanks, But It's Got Nothing On This One!








e~shot said:


> Cool!


Thanks A Lot!



leon13 said:


> Ha ha so cool !
> every day something new to learn smart !!!
> Cheers


That's My Favorite Part About This Forum, The Constant Input Of New Ideas! Thanks!



AnTrAxX said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I would have countered the wingnut with a standard nut instead of superglue tho.


Thanks, I Would Have As Well, But They Only Sold Them As A 25 Pack For The Nuts At The Store I Was At So I Decided Glue Was The Way To Go.



Aries666 said:


> Nice, I'm going to have to make a spin off that.


Definitely Do That! Post Pictures Too!



Q4perfectY said:


> Creative!


Thank You!



aidy said:


> I like it think I am going to learn a lot hear


Truer Words Have Not Been Spoken!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Greavous said:


> If you skipped the super glue part and left the wing nut to rotate wouldnt it be about the same as the rotating fork slingers peeps have been making lately?


I Was Thinking About That, But Was Worried About Parnell's Issue, And The Friction Between The Threads.



Metropolicity said:


> Greavous said:
> 
> 
> > If you skipped the super glue part and left the wing nut to rotate wouldnt it be about the same as the rotating fork slingers peeps have been making lately?
> ...


Dang, That Looks Fancy! That Stinks That It Doesn't Rotate. I Might Try To Make A Rotating One With Ball Bearings When I Get The Chance This Summer, Hopefully That Would Help With The Rotating Issue. That's Still A Great Looking Shooter!


----------

